# Don't Have Any Degree Can i Have a H1B VISA?



## N3gATiVE (May 10, 2012)

*Hay!

I'm only 12th standard pass..! i done nothing after 12th my main interest is software development after completing 12th i taught myself software development i have not taken any classes,collage etc just on books i learned it! after that i worked for many companies & nobody really asks me for degree 'coz i'm pretty good in my work.. i always get selected with my portfolio & skills

So recently i applied for a great company in new york, they have taken 1-2 phone interviews & in the end they are ready to file for H1B visa + offering relocation i clearly said them i don't have degree they said there is no need of it! just come & work.!
today i got letter which showing company is sponsoring me H1B visa covering all pricing & etc
now i want to know if i go for visa interview are they going to ask me for degree?? company itself don't need any degree then i don't think embassy will ask for it!
basically i'm going to work for company not for embassy..

So whats your say!
& what als things i need in visa interview?*


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you read the required forms for H1B - Bachelor can be replaced by three years of relevant job experience for up to each of the four years required to obtain the degree. Do you have 12 years of relevant job experience you can document?


----------



## N3gATiVE (May 10, 2012)

off course i don't have 12 years experience! 100 out of 70% i work as a self employed 'coz i have more income as self employed & about jobs i done 2-3 jobs around 2 years then i leaved it 'coz lack of benefits..!
Reason of doing this job is lot of benefits,relocation,good salary, & i wanted just a change in my life! but i never expected that in changing country i need a DEGREE i have around 4 years experience & nobody asks me for degree in these years
anyways so in 1 word a person cannot work in US if you don't have degree or 12 years experience or even on any other visa
dam this is not good  company don't have any problem i don't have any problem THEN WHAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH VISA!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

N3gATiVE said:


> off course i don't have 12 years experience! 100 out of 70% i work as a self employed 'coz i have more income as self employed & about jobs i done 2-3 jobs around 2 years then i leaved it 'coz lack of benefits..!
> Reason of doing this job is lot of benefits,relocation,good salary, & i wanted just a change in my life! but i never expected that in changing country i need a DEGREE i have around 4 years experience & nobody asks me for degree in these years
> anyways so in 1 word a person cannot work in US if you don't have degree or 12 years experience or even on any other visa
> dam this is not good  company don't have any problem i don't have any problem THEN WHAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH VISA!


unfortunately the system is not bases on what you want 
in fact you have very little input...

the company has to file for the visa through their lawyers 
if they are successful and get your visa then you just go for the interview
at the US consulates at home ... they have to check your bona fide and your qualification and ensure they match the requirment of the law 

H-1B visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

N3gATiVE said:


> off course i don't have 12 years experience! 100 out of 70% i work as a self employed 'coz i have more income as self employed & about jobs i done 2-3 jobs around 2 years then i leaved it 'coz lack of benefits..!
> Reason of doing this job is lot of benefits,relocation,good salary, & i wanted just a change in my life! but i never expected that in changing country i need a DEGREE i have around 4 years experience & nobody asks me for degree in these years
> anyways so in 1 word a person cannot work in US if you don't have degree or 12 years experience or even on any other visa
> dam this is not good  company don't have any problem i don't have any problem THEN WHAT IS THE PROBLEM WITH VISA!


Be so kind and refrain from cussing!

According to your posting you do not have the education/experience requirements for H1B and based on this you do not qualify for it.


----------



## N3gATiVE (May 10, 2012)

yes my company has file for visa through their lawyers
their they have to show why they need me & show off my skills..! but they clearly written i don't have degree i have specific skills which is important for company growth
now i want to know what is the role of US law! if US law requires degree..!
then how company is giving me H1 visa without degree or huge experience

can u explain me in little more detail..!?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

N3gATiVE said:


> yes my company has file for visa through their lawyers
> their they have to show why they need me & show off my skills..! but they clearly written i don't have degree i have specific skills which is important for company growth
> now i want to know what is the role of US law! if US law requires degree..!
> then how company is giving me H1 visa without degree or huge experience
> ...


You have not got it yet ... are you sure you are not being scammed ... 1000s are every year with fake consultancies and job offers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would second Davis1's comment. Be very sure you aren't being scammed!

This is the official USCIS page describing the requirements for an H1B job (from the employer's point of view): USCIS - H-1B Specialty Occupations and Fashion Models

Without the degree, the only way I see you qualifying is under this: 



> Have education, training, or progressively responsible experience in the specialty that is equivalent to the completion of such a degree, and have recognition of expertise in the specialty through progressively responsible positions directly related to the specialty.**


But it's hard to believe that a company could determine this level of qualification based on a couple of phone interviews. 

Be very careful.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## N3gATiVE (May 10, 2012)

Now I'm little scared I have to double check company profile to take any step further..
Ok... Lets leave this for a second so according to you guys i cannot get any type of work visa without a proper degree where I am not talking about H1 i'm talking about other L1 & etc i never fell importance of degree before this matter is really there is no value of skills


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

N3gATiVE said:


> Now I'm little scared I have to double check company profile to take any step further..
> Ok... Lets leave this for a second so according to you guys i cannot get any type of work visa without a proper degree where I am not talking about H1 i'm talking about other L1 & etc i never fell importance of degree before this matter is really there is no value of skills


Were you to use punctuation it would be possible to read what you post.

L1 - you have to be employed for a minimum of one year with the company transferring you to the US. Which is not the case according to your post.
What you fee is of importance is irrelevant. US immigration law is very specific where employer sponsored non-immigration visas are involved.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that company charging you monney? Because that is prohibited by law, the company had to pay for your visa. So as long as you are not paying them, there's no danger. (don't give them your credit card number ;-) )


----------



## N3gATiVE (May 10, 2012)

Mr.Moderator

i don't have so much knowledge about words you using i never involve in this matter!
now i just want to know 1 thing..! forget the topic of this post & forget my past posts etc..!

Ok.. i'm basically a skilled self taught software developer with 4 years experience without any fancy degree who wants to work in US.! (Is this is possible for me) Any other visa, any other method, or anything als which you think can make this possible or its impossible


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

* Other visa
- E2 visa. Invest about $150,000 and start your own business
- studentvisa (to get a degree)
- intra company visa (after working for at least 1 year as an employer in a company with an affiliate in the US in a job that qualifies for such an L visa)

* Other method:
- become a student in the US
- get a degree in your home country
- fall in love with an American partner (opposite sex)


----------



## nivor (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi N3gATIVE, out of interest did you manage to get the visa you were after?

I have a similar situation - I work in IT, don't have a degree but have been working in IT for around 10 years. I'm currently contracting at my company, who want to take me permanently but in the US. I think they are going down the H-1B route.

I'd love to do this but am worried that my experience won't be enough. What does the forum think?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nivor said:


> Hi N3gATIVE, out of interest did you manage to get the visa you were after?
> 
> I have a similar situation - I work in IT, don't have a degree but have been working in IT for around 10 years. I'm currently contracting at my company, who want to take me permanently but in the US. I think they are going down the H-1B route.
> 
> I'd love to do this but am worried that my experience won't be enough. What does the forum think?


USCIS - H-1B Specialty Occupations and Fashion Models

Required US education and equivalent for the specific job can be substituted by 3 years documented field experience per classroom year.


----------



## Sunilkumarrana (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

Can my company apply for H1B on my behalf for USA. 
I have only provisional mark-sheet and individual marksheet for every semester but don't have the degree yet. 

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Probably not, but take a look at this information at USCIS for the exact educational requirements.

The "progressively responsible experience in the specialty" option to satisfy the educational requirement is generally interpreted as a minimum of 10 years of full-time employment in that specialty profession.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

............


----------

